# Doctor House Job Possibility in Saudi Arabia



## Rashid.Iftekahr (Jun 1, 2014)

Hello Dear All,
My wife has finished Bachelors in Dentistry (BDS) in Pakistan and is with me in Saudi Arabia. 
1. *How can she do her official dental house job in saudi arabia?*
2. Is this possible or altogether impossible?
3. I have heard that some hospitals can arrange this but they take monthly 1000 to 2000 Riyals for this.
Please advice.


----------



## prototype_nsx (Feb 27, 2012)

Rashid.Iftekahr said:


> Hello Dear All,
> My wife has finished Bachelors in Dentistry (BDS) in Pakistan and is with me in Saudi Arabia.
> 1. *How can she do her official dental house job in saudi arabia?*
> 2. Is this possible or altogether impossible?
> ...


what i understood from "official house dental job" is someone who is a so called dentist in another country unless proven otherwise in the country where he/she will provide a shady service until authorized with the cooperation of a legal organization for cheap/bargain/special offers.

A License is required to engage in Healthcare profession in KSA, issued by the Ministry of Health after you meet their requirements i.e exams, verification etc. and you will face jail time and fines if you are found practicing without a permit+valid sponsorship regardless of "house" or not, that's the law.

Your wife is with you means she is on a dependent visa and not eligible to work unless she has a valid license to practice Dentistry *AND* being sponsored by a Hospital or clinic or whoever can hire and sponsor a healthcare professional. 

If you choose to proceed without valid paperwork your wife risks being jailed and deported along with you because she is not allowed to work and you are her sponsor.

If anything goes wrong with a patient i.e death or any other complicated situation then the charges against her will be very serious and she will be looking for a very long jail time and everyone being deported.

These are the possibilities until your luck runs out.


----------

